# RE:want to convert toyota 4runner to electric, but need help!



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

*RE:want to convert toyota 4runner to electric, but need help!*

"*RE:want to convert toyota 4runner to electric, but need help!"

*This poor guy is on the EV World Forum. Someone should tell him to come here or hit the EVDL and we can help him out.


----------

